# Moving from Hertz to Morel



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I just needed some feedback as I recently installed some Hertz HSK165 6.5 Components which I know are great speakers. However, the tweeter is far too bright for my liking even after some tuning on the 8k I still find up high there is siblince by my ears. Mids I find are nice but have heard better from my previous Focals. I am a lover of Trance/Electric/Rap music and still want a laid back sound without a harsh tweeter, I can't take these Hi-Energies anymore! I am going to audition the Moreal Dotech Ovation and/or Hybrid Ovation tonight at my local audio shop. I have read numerous great reviews for Morel products, is this the case? Can anyone confirm, lol because I have heard they are good for Classical/Jazz. In my opinion good speakers should and will play anything you throw at them and should do so with ease even at loud volumes. Will this be the case with Morel? Searched and even googled and can't find the right answer....

These components, should I choose to purchase them will be powered by a JL 900/5 amp with a DEH-8300 Pioneer Head Unit. What does you guys think, is the Morel really a softer speaker? Because I want to listen to average and sometimes really loud volumes and I want NO HARSHNESS to my tweeters which are located directly in front of me. Not on the A-Pillars but on the plastic garnish where you adjust the side view mirrors on older vehicules. Thanks for any feedback guys


----------



## bloobb (Apr 14, 2011)

Ferazzz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want NO HARSHNESS to my tweeters which are located directly in front of me. Not on the A-Pillars but on the plastic garnish where you adjust the side view mirrors on older vehicules. Thanks for any feedback guys


I hate to stop you from spending your hard earned money, but your problem may lie in your last statement. If you;re stuck w the tweets where they are, audition away. If you can move your current tweets, you will find better tonality in a different place in your vehicle.


----------



## 81maliblue (Dec 6, 2010)

I just put a in a set of HSK 165's 2 days ago and they are very bright, im also in a regular cab pickup, after playimg with the placement for 30 mins I realized pointimg them slightly to my windshield it tamed down the highs to a somewhat reasonable level, but they are very bright. Hope this helps, im not too sure how long im going to last with mine either


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree to a certain extent but these are very bright speakers....and i heard morel are laid back


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Brought down the 8K to -2 on my Pioneer and its better....but I guess ill try moving the tweeters closer to the windshield and reflecting to see if that siblince at FLAT Eq will be gone....


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Which version do you have? The pre-08? 
Here's a little comparo that explains why the tweeter is overly bright... 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1289721-post25.html 

Kelvin


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

I think you will like either Morel set..... The only real difference in the tweet is the frequency response... the MT22's in the Hybrid have a range from 1600-25000hz, while the Dotech MT12's have a range of 1800-22000HZ... both will be softer than what you have.. If you do decide to go Morel, let me know


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Well right now I am on the fence and can't make up my mind. Because yes this is hard earned cash that I don't want to spend, and I am worried that Morels will struggle with high volumes. My Hi-Energy HSK165 were bought just about a month ago, so this are after 08'. With my 8K down to -2 its better but im losing detail....I still have this thing that I might want the Morels but this weekend well be trying different Tweeter locations to see how it sounds.....I read about Hybrids and ws very intewrested as well


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Stupid thing to try is to invert polarity of your tweeters... Might be hearing Xover distorsion. 
Try both tweeters first, then one, then the other. It's free to try. 

A remember, only 1 setting is right... 

Kelvin


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

little known trick, FELT


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

I will try the polarities on the weekend....but the second thing will be from moving the tweets to the A-pillar or to the stock location under the windshield, no other choice. I remember when I had my Focal 165V3 (ohhh how I miss those babies.....) the tweets were in the A-pillar and everything sounded stellar, high or low with no struggle or distortion. No everything sounds just TOO sharp lol, but these Hertz also really can go loud if I want them too. So if the tweeter locations don't work and I still find them too bright, I think I'm going back to Polyglass or Morel Hybrid Ovation.....


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a pair Morel Tempo 6's and they are not bright at all. I can play them at high volumes for a long period of time without any ear fatigue, if you do go with the Morel's I think you will be more then pleased. One thing to note is my Tempos are coaxial and I have them in my doors stock location so the tweeters are off axis.


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

That is exactly what I am looking for. Then again I need to take into account where I placed the tweeters which are directly imaging at me. We will see by my ear if moving them around has any impact on the brightness of these Hi Energies, although they are crystal clear.....


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Placement/install is 90% of the battle. Position, place/ move them to various places and be awed in the difference.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Morel is a top brand for soft tweeters... Same goes for DLS. Depending on your budget: 
NEW 2011 DLS RM6.2 6.5" 2 WAY Components System | eBay 
DLS REFERENCE R6.3 6.5" 3 WAY HIGH END COMPONENT SYSTEM | eBay 
NEW 2011 DLS UP36i 3-WAY 6.5" SPEAKERS SYSTEM | eBay 

Kelvin


----------



## regxjin (Apr 9, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Morel is a top brand for soft tweeters... Same goes for DLS. Depending on your budget:
> NEW 2011 DLS RM6.2 6.5" 2 WAY Components System | eBay
> DLS REFERENCE R6.3 6.5" 3 WAY HIGH END COMPONENT SYSTEM | eBay
> NEW 2011 DLS UP36i 3-WAY 6.5" SPEAKERS SYSTEM | eBay
> ...


I was intrigued about getting some DLS components to match my A7 amp...
But people around me were telling me the mids are a disappointment on the DLS comps. I've never heard them before and I am curious to see how they sound... 


& Morel definitely has some excellent speakers.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

regxjin said:


> I was intrigued about getting some DLS components to match my A7 amp...
> But people around me were telling me the mids are a disappointment on the DLS comps. I've never heard them before and I am curious to see how they sound...
> 
> 
> & Morel definitely has some excellent speakers.


They actually sound really good, just not a slap in and listen. They need proper installation to sound good. 

Kelvin


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Well if these Hertz don't do the justice for me after placement of tweets, then it's off to Morel and more loss of $$$, one of the members offered to get me some Hybrid Ovations for a great deal!!. I might try custom designing tweets mounts in the A-pillar considering my vehicule doesn't have any. If not im stuck under the windshield moving even further away from the woofers......


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

vfparts said:


> I HAVE TRIED THE HERTZ MLK165 AND THEY ARE GREAT SOUNDING SPEAKERS. i DO LIKE MOREL THOUGH, ESPECIALLY THEIR PICCOLO TWEETER.


Why are you screaming ?!?!?


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

ocuriel said:


> Why are you screaming ?!?!?



LOLOLOL


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I just had a set of Morel Dotech Ovation 6s installed in the factory tweeter location (in the dashboard near the front windshield facing up). That's far from ideal, but I really didn't want to go custom (and really wanted a factory/low-key look). I've noticed the tweeters are softening up as they break in. I did use the -3dB setting on the xover and they sound great at that setting. The midbass are really nice and clear on the Dotechs and hit 50Hz decently strong (40Hz it just barely does, but I didn't expect it to do that anyways). I also auditioned a set of Hertz HSK165s about a month before getting my Morels and yes, they did sound brighter and more fatiguing to listen to, but I don't know what tweeter setting they had on the car I auditioned. I drive 3hrs a day commuting, so I listen to music in my car for a long period of time. So far, the Morels sound great and I notice subtle smoothening out as they continue to break in. And don't worry about them getting loud...they can get VERY LOUD and stay clear if you don't cross them over too low.
I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the Morels. I believe the Hybrid Ovations will give a bit stronger midbass response, but I find anything 60Hz and above, the Dotechs do quite well. For the price difference, I don't think it's worthwhile to go to the Hybrids. The next step if I were to stay Morel would be Elates.
I'm powering my Dotechs off a JL XD700/5 bridged so 200W per side. I may go active and ditch the xover all together in the future, but it sounds great so far.
I may be able to help you out on getting a set also if you choose the Morels if you're interested.


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow thanks alot for the heads up, another member on this forum also offered to help, I think I am leaning towards the dotech or Hybrid Ovations but im still not sure. Right now my HSK are Cross on my 900/5 at 80Hz and I have a 10in the back....but I am really leaning towards the Morels. I loved my Polyglass 165V2 back when I had them. were not bright at all........I cannot send any more messages until I reach 50 posts DMAN, so in case your wondering why I haven't replied. However I will try tweeter placement over the weekend. I don't think my crossovers for my HSK 165 have a -3db setting.. or do they??


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

You guys think I can safely lower the crossover on my 900/5 to around 60Hz from 80Hz? Or on these HSK165 80 is better


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What's the slope on your 900/5 Xover? 

Kelvin


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure man....I would need to check....right now it's running at 80, I figure dropping the Cross would enable some more midrange from the woofers helping out these bright tweets while changing the area where they sit..


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Ferazzz said:


> I'm not sure man....I would need to check....right now it's running at 80, I figure dropping the Cross would enable some more midrange from the woofers helping out these bright tweets while changing the area where they sit..


Let me know if you need help building tweeter pods


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

You can try it crossed at 60hz but I think it would be better at 80hz, but it's simple enough to try.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

If you ended up going with Morel's i could probably loan you my Accuset tool to help you better set up your comps.. We would just have to figure out a deposit or something to ensure i would get back


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I've used the Hertz HSK 165 & MLK 165 as well as the Morel Dotech Ovation and Tempo's. Each was different in it's own way. The MLK's rose above all the others. BUT its really about the install and tuning. The Morels liked being in a sealed enviroment to sound the best....to me anyway. I did find that the HSK tweeters smoothed out after some time was put on them. Don't just go and throw 150wpc (or whatever) to the drivers when new. Give them some time to break in. The Hertz HT-25 tweeter did sound bright at first when I installed it. But EQ'd after some run time and they sounded pretty nice to me. The Morel MT-12 tweeter is a nice tweeter for the money. I liked it over the MT-22, but liked the MT-23 over them all.

Just mt $.02

Chuck


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx for all the great responses. I actually verified the crossover today and the tweets were at 0db!!! So I lowered to -2 and it is alot better now, and I'll be moving the tweets around this week. I would love to try the Morels but right now I would like to save money instead. I adjusted the cross on my amp for my HSK's to between 70-80Hz and did some tests with the door panels off just to see how the drivers were reacting. they really hit nice now and I think I will be ok once I move the tweet around, the -2 really made a difference  You guys have been super helpful!!!! have a great day


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ferazzz said:


> You guys think I can safely lower the crossover on my 900/5 to around 60Hz from 80Hz? Or on these HSK165 80 is better


Just checked, your amp has a 12dB slope, I wouldn't go lower than 80Hz for your Xover... 

Kelvin


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Perfect so I'll leave it at 80 and then deaden the front doors lol


----------



## Ferazzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Just thought I would shed some light on what you guys already know lol. I was complaining that these hsk 165 high-energies were waaayyy to bright. So I moved the tweets into the door panel slightly firing on an angel down and voila!!!! They now remind me of the sound I had when I was using my Focal Polyglass 165v2. They just phenomenal without being intrusive at all and I no longer want to sell them or do I miss my Focals, these Hertz now sound to my liking . Thanks for all the support, now I'm going to drive my car!!


----------

